# Why aren't there any walrus fursonas?



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

And no I'm not trying to make a joke about all those neckbearded flabby dudes and how they should have walrus fursonas depsite how the resemblance is terrifyingly uncanny, but come on, these motherfuckers are adorable.







That's 2,700lbs of love right there.






look at this little nigga






look how cute he is






omfg he's drinking






look at that he's all grown up now and he's like a dog or something

I would very much like to hug one. Does anybody know anyone with a fabulous walrus fursona (that isn't part of a DISGUSTING fatfur fetishism)? If not there should be an influx of walruses on the mainsite starting right now.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

I know three... XD


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 16, 2013)

I think if I could find a way to make the moustache look less prominent, I think a walrus-character would make for an awesome-looking curvaceous pin-up-lady. ; u ;


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

It's ironic because I drew a walrus... Not that long ago >.<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I think if I could find a way to make the moustache look less prominent, I think a walrus-character would make for an awesome-looking curvaceous pin-up-lady. ; u ;



You should give it a shot!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2013)

' Flabulous. '

Walruses are pretty endomorphic, stubbly, have all the charm of Burlesconi's pendulous love handles and a face that looks like a scubadiver with a very severe case of the bends. I don't think it's surprising there aren't many. 

The way I feel about walrus-sonas must be the way normal people feel about furries in general. 'Bleerh!'


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ' Flabulous. '
> 
> Walruses are pretty endomorphic, stubbly, have all the charm of Burlesconi's pendulous love handles and a face that looks like a scubadiver with a very severe case of the bends. I don't think it's surprising there aren't many.
> 
> The way I feel about walrus-sonas must be the way normal people feel about furries in general. 'Bleerh!'



You, sir... Boo sir.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2013)

There's a pretty famous one on that Mythbusters program...


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

IronDog said:


> You, sir... Boo sir.


There is a difference between accepting and supporting the fact that people come in different shapes and sizes and _liking _said different shapes and sizes.

And seriously... mustaches and rolls of flab? Not for me, thanks. :V


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> There is a difference between accepting and supporting the fact that people come in different shapes and sizes and _liking _said different shapes and sizes.
> 
> And seriously... mustaches and rolls of flab? Not for me, thanks. :V



Animals can get away with things humans can't :'3


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

IronDog said:


> Animals can get away with things humans can't :'3


Just not mustaches and rolls of flab! Don't like 'em on humans, don't like 'em on my furries. 

And really, walruses don't get to be fursonas very often for a similar reason proboscis monkeys don't as well. They're ugly as sin! :V


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2013)

They'd make great Italian-American ganglords in Blacksad


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ' Flabulous. '
> 
> Walruses are pretty endomorphic, stubbly, have all the charm of Burlesconi's pendulous love handles and a face that looks like a scubadiver with a very severe case of the bends. I don't think it's surprising there aren't many.
> 
> The way I feel about walrus-sonas must be the way normal people feel about furries in general. 'Bleerh!'



Took the words right out of my mouth, I kind of feel the same way about hippo-sonas and rhino-sonas to.


----------



## Azure (Feb 16, 2013)

shit, flabulous? a walrus could fuck you up if it wanted too. i hesitate to call anything fat that outweighs me by a factor of at least 10 and has no natural predators besides a killer whale.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 16, 2013)

I dont think walruses are ugly, just dopey. Sonas tend to be what people wish they were in real life; walruses arent a very majestic species.
I actually like chubby guys, not in a sexual way but in the fact that they tend to be good natured, funny guys in my experience. But Im talking people not in geek fandoms.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2013)

What have you done to my legs you nazi walrus bastard!!!!??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYTIZVCRqnA


----------



## Bambi (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd do a Walrus.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I like them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2013)

Why aren't there more...this thing fursonas?


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why aren't there more...this thing fursonas?



That fish is adorable.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why aren't there more...this thing fursonas?


There is never enough love for blobfishes


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 16, 2013)

I think walruses are adorable too!!!!! :3c We need more of them and sea lions cuz they were like my fav animals as a kid.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 16, 2013)

There needs to be more love for Platypuses


----------



## IronDog (Feb 16, 2013)

And cymothoa exigua. Those things are so damn cute.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 16, 2013)

Speaking of pinnipeds, anyone ever seen this old animated special called The White Seal? It was cute.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Paul McCartney has a walrus fursona.

Goo-goo-ga-joob!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm pretty sure Paul McCartney has a walrus fursona.
> 
> Goo-goo-ga-joob!



Or he thinks he's a walrus.


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 16, 2013)

Can't say I have. Could you find a link to it for us?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/search/walrus

Boy that was hard.



Fallowfox said:


> Why aren't there more...this thing fursonas?



http://www.furaffinity.net/search/blobfish

You guys suck at this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/search/walrus
> 
> Boy that was hard.
> 
> ...



Only faggots use the search function.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 16, 2013)

Not Safe For Work

Kinda, different. You know? EDIT: ... we need to find more obscure species. We should cross a Citra with a Blobfish. We'll call it a Clob.


----------



## Kitsu (Feb 16, 2013)

Aetius said:


> There needs to be more love for Platypuses



I love the platypus! And honestly why dont you make a fursona yourself for a walrus if you enjoy the so much?-Gibby
Who you create is up to you, doesn't have to be mainstream anthro or cat...Use your imagenation and create an alter-ego fursona walrus. =)


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone know Robbaz? "Everyone loves walrus but nobody wants to BE a walrus."


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2013)

i have seen a couple of walrus characters, all belonging to fat furs


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 16, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Not Safe For Work
> 
> Kinda, different. You know? EDIT: ... we need to find more obscure species. We should cross a Citra with a Blobfish. We'll call it a Clob.


Whelp, there went dinner... all over my keyboard...


----------



## Bambi (Feb 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> i have seen a couple of walrus characters, all belonging to fat furs


Hey, whatever floats your boat. Or sinks it with sexy! 


Holtzmann said:


> Whelp, there went dinner... all over my keyboard...


It's that goofy little man-fish face that completes the whole thing, right?


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 16, 2013)

The first thing that a walrus reminds me of is Jamie Hyneman.
And then the Beatles.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 16, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Or he thinks he's a walrus.



He was the first otherkin. *:V*


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

They have huge teeth, are over weight, and are normally lonely. They are pretty much the high school nerds, without the smarts.


----------



## IronDog (Feb 17, 2013)

Teef are sexy. Walrus are actually pretty smart.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, okay. Can't argue with sexy teeth logic.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 17, 2013)

In general there aren't enough pinnipeds in the fandom period. You'd at least assume there to be seals or sea lions because of how cute they are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2013)

IronDog said:


> Teef are sexy. Walrus are actually pretty smart.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



If your teeth are longer than your penis you are not sexy for one of two possible reasons.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd like to see a walrus'sona. Walruses are kind of fugly, but as an anthro I can see how it would look alright. Also Gruntos is a great character:






Funny as it is that's not what he said there.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2013)

I know of one so far.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 17, 2013)

The first thing this thread made me think of was a certain 'man of the sea'.
Let's see how many people know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 17, 2013)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm pretty sure Paul McCartney has a walrus fursona.
> 
> Goo-goo-ga-joob!



J...

John...

*THAT WAS JOHN LENNON
GET IT RIGHT FLIPPER
*


----------



## powderhound (Feb 17, 2013)

I have dove with elephant seals and can say that these guys are like F15's in the water. However on land where most people get to see them they are just not a sporty animal. I think that keeps a lot of people from identifying with them. We used to have a guy on our swim team we called the walrus because he was he was like a sumo wrestler. He used to say everybody's the same size in the water. He was one of the fastest guys on the team but on land, not much love either. 

Oh, and that blobfish doesn't really look like that. While we think of liquids being largely incompressible its not neglegable  when you reach the extremes of the spectrum like the deep ocean. These guys look like a normal sculpin at depth but on the surface become very distorted partly due to what they are made out of. Even on a cellular level hey can't survive at one atmosphere because enzymes etc become distorted and things physicaly just don't line up to bind anymore. So if he looks frowny and unhappy in those pics, its because he is.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the general reason is that "dere not cyooot"

at any rate, challenge accepted


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 18, 2013)

Robbaz is disappointed.... If you watch his stuff on Youtube, you'll know what I mean. Plus, there a lot of animals that no fursonas exist of.


----------



## powderhound (Feb 18, 2013)

My brother says its because: "walruses typically arn't good dancers. I'd like to see someone try and do a backflip in a walrus costume."


----------



## Retro (Feb 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why aren't there more...this thing fursonas?







There are blobfish fursonas.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I know Kiryu had drawn a few walruses.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 18, 2013)

Jamie Hyneman has a walrus fursona.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Jamie Hyneman has a walrus fursona.


Close. Jamie Hyneman is in fact Adam Savage's autonomous fursuit, built using a combination of Grant's knowledge of robotics and Tory's massive archive of vintage late 40's and early 50's Woody Woodpecker movies. Kari fluffed up the mustache.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I think if I could find a way to make the moustache look less prominent, I think a walrus-character would make for an _*awesome-looking curvaceous pin-up-lady*_. ; u ;



What
did
i
just
read


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 26, 2013)

Blobfish look like Ziggy. 

That is all.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 26, 2013)

IronDog said:


> That fish is adorable.



I've actually met a blobfish furry.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 26, 2013)

Because few want to compete with Wendell:


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If your teeth are longer than your penis you are not sexy for one of two possible reasons.



penetration by teeth.
-shudder-


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Maybe this is circular reasoning but the reason why there aren't so many walrus fursonas out there, is that not one person wants to have a walrus fursona. Even if one person wanted to be different, his difference would cause other people to be rebellious and have walrus fursonas too. Walruses are fat, ugly, mustachioed creatures that are neither mammalian, majestic, nor easy to anthropomorphize or sexualize, unlike wolves, foxes, lions, and rabbits.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 27, 2013)

Walruses are too fucking awesome for furries.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

This reminds me of a comic named Grandville, in which all the animals who aren't well-represented in the fandom like hippos, poodles, walruses, hyenas, badgers, and mice take center stage. It isn't until the second book that we begin to see our first wolf.


----------



## Wither (Sep 27, 2013)

Planet Swag said:


> What
> did
> i
> just
> read



Why are you in a thread that is months old? 
Why did you reply to a post made months ago? 
A nice big shitpost as well. 
Why does this even phase you?


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Maybe this is circular reasoning but the reason why there aren't so many walrus fursonas out there, is that not one person wants to have a walrus fursona. Even if one person wanted to be different, his difference would cause other people to be rebellious and have walrus fursonas too. Walruses are fat, ugly, mustachioed creatures that are neither *mammalian*, majestic, nor easy to anthropomorphize or sexualize, unlike wolves, foxes, lions, and rabbits.


Walrus are most definitely mammalian.

And it wouldn't take much creativity to anthropomorphize one. I think it would be cool as hell. But then I'm pro-obscure species.


----------

